# Welcome Sandra & Furkids Halley and Glory!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the way these little furkids bring us together- Sandra and I emailed thru you tube. Sandra- I will be actually moving to SC this fall (Clemson!) so it is a small word and maybe we could get together for a play date... I know it is a big state but I am sure I will be exploring with the girls!

Amanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Isn't it exciting how we make new friends via our Hav's!!!








Just like how Elizabeth (Earfax) contacted me via YouTube and I brought her and her lovely Molly here!

Welcome Sandra, as you came here via YT as well, we hope to see many vids from your furkids!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Sandra!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Sandra and fur babies!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome:Sandra, Halley and Glory! Amanda, it is great that Dora and Belle will have buddies to play with when you move.


----------

